# removing pre-installed screensavers



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there a way to just remove some of the pre-installed screensavers? I like some of them, and really don't like some of the others. Jeni


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish I knew that too... there are a couple I actually like amidst all those creepy sketechs of authors.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No, there's not. You can replace them with images of your choice though. It's an all or nothing thing.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

That really sucks......there are some that I really don't like.....and others I do like. I wouldn't mind creating my own.....but the idea of messing with my K2 makes me nervous..... Too bad amazon doesn't create screen saver "bundle" packages where you can select your own screen savers......now that's something I would pay bucks for......can we say baby animals and Disney characters?? Hint hint Amazon!!


----------



## darkmannn (Nov 23, 2009)

Would be nice to be able to change them more easily.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I think the only way you could do that would be to use the screensaver hack. It's really easy and then you can put whatever screens you want up there. Once you use the hack, you have access to a folder where all of the default screen savers are, and then you could really just pick and choose what ones you want to keep and delete the rest.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

With the screensaver hack, I was able to keep a few of the default ones I liked and then added my own.  After a bit though, I took off all the default ones and have just the custom ones.


----------



## oganki (Dec 1, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> With the screensaver hack, I was able to keep a few of the default ones I liked and then added my own. After a bit though, I took off all the default ones and have just the custom ones.


This is correct, you can or remove whichever ones you please with the screensaver hack. Instructions can be found under the kindle tips and tricks section, should be one of the top posts.


----------

